# where to find carb rebuild kit for 932006



## GTP (Dec 27, 2010)

I have a freind who wants me to troubleshoot rebuild the carb on his older Ariens 932006 24" with a tech 5hp engine. Can anyone give me a part number so I can order the kit? will other tech rebuild kits work. I've looked on a few online stores and they list tractor parts for the Ariens but nothing for the engine or carb rebuild kits.


----------



## Colored Eggs (Dec 7, 2012)

Do you have the model number for the engine itself. There are a few different kits. If you have one with the adjustable carb bowl nut the most common complete kit is 31840. I suggest checking out ebay for a kit once you find the number to compare prices.


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

The important thing to note is whether your blower has a fixed main jet or an adjustable one. They are not interchangeable. The gaskets and float/valve parts are the same. Both types are available on the Bay. MH


----------



## rut3556 (Feb 13, 2014)

Try: Lawn Mower Parts


----------



## GTP (Dec 27, 2010)

Colored Eggs said:


> Do you have the model number for the engine itself. There are a few different kits. If you have one with the adjustable carb bowl nut the most common complete kit is 31840. I suggest checking out ebay for a kit once you find the number to compare prices.





motorhead64 said:


> The important thing to note is whether your blower has a fixed main jet or an adjustable one. They are not interchangeable. The gaskets and float/valve parts are the same. Both types are available on the Bay. MH





rut3556 said:


> Try: Lawn Mower Parts


Thanks everyone-it's an adjustable needle , so I ordered kit #31840.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Engine*

Just for others, there should be a model number stamped on the top of the flywheel cover (under the electric starter button if you have one) if it's a Tecumseh and that's what you want to use when ordering parts for the engine. Same engine may be used on alot of different machines under multiple brands.


----------



## cancon (Oct 16, 2014)

HCBPH said:


> Just for others, there should be a model number stamped on the top of the flywheel cover (under the electric starter button if you have one) if it's a Tecumseh


Does the electric start need to be removed in order to read the model number?


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

cancon said:


> Does the electric start need to be removed in order to read the model number?


Yes, the electric start push button has to be removed to read the stamped numbers underneath. Just two screws.


----------



## cancon (Oct 16, 2014)

Thank you!


----------

